# Differences between SARB021 and SARB033



## cummje (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello folks. Quick question. I'm in Japan and looking for a nice dress watch and these two Seiko's fit my budget. I'm just wondering if there's any really difference? I see that they're visibly different styles, but was wondering what attributes to the 10,000 yen difference...if anyone knows. I like the bracelet of the 21 better than the 33 (simply more interesting), but prefer the more classic styling of the 33 case to the 21 (those really rounded edges...mmmm...). 

Heading up to Tokyo in a few days, so was wondering if anyone knows what attributes to the price difference. Thanks!


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

It's hard to put into words, especially since I have not handled a 033, but I will try best I can. I don't know of anyone here who have owned both....I'm sure there is someone though. I own the 021 so I'm biased.

This is based on 033 owners reviews of the watch and pictures I look at so take this with a grain of salt.

The 021 takes fit and finish to another level over the 033. The 021 dial is "enamel like" vs the matte finish of the 033. It has major depth. The 021 indices have a texture finish on the top. The 021 case is full of angles with polished and brushed finishes that are very precise. The bracelet on the 021 is very nice, I'm told the same, sans the clasp, as the MM300. The hands on the 021 are highly polished and the watch is extremely legible in all but the darkest of conditions.

Here are a few pics and I hope this helps. You can PM fellow member "watcholic" who owns the 035 or do a search here.... he has some outstanding pics of it. Enjoy your trip!


































































cummje said:


> Hello folks. Quick question. I'm in Japan and looking for a nice dress watch and these two Seiko's fit my budget. I'm just wondering if there's any really difference? I see that they're visibly different styles, but was wondering what attributes to the 10,000 yen difference...if anyone knows. I like the bracelet of the 21 better than the 33 (simply more interesting), but prefer the more classic styling of the 33 case to the 21 (those really rounded edges...mmmm...).
> 
> Heading up to Tokyo in a few days, so was wondering if anyone knows what attributes to the price difference. Thanks!


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

I echo Dan's comments. I bought the SARB021 just because of his pictures. It is stunning and worth every penny I spent on it...and I'd be willing to spend even more I like it that much.

I have never handeled the SARB033 either, so I can't offer much relatively between the two. If you have the opportunity to handle both, then decide based on your impressions.

I did do a little reading and although the bracelet on the 021 looks similar to that of the MM300, the construction of the links is not the same. Still very nice. It has to be the smoothest, brushed finish I have ever felt. There also some rumors of some hand finishing on the dial, but I don't know if those are true either.

Sometimes it is difficult to determine value just be checking off boxes of features. At some point, the proof is in the pudding and the price increases just by incremental improvements in the details of finishing or Seiko just thinks that a model can command a particular price.

Dan left out my favorite picture. I use this as my desktop and it does not lose any resolution with the increased size.


----------



## snoopy.com (Apr 15, 2008)

nhoJ said:


> I echo Dan's comments. I bought the SARB021 just because of his pictures. It is stunning and worth every penny I spent on it...and I'd be willing to spend even more I like it that much.
> 
> I have never handeled the SARB033 either, so I can't offer much relatively between the two. If you have the opportunity to handle both, then decide based on your impressions.
> 
> ...


Can you believe that? I'm having that as my notebook's wallpaper as well. What a coincidence!
Hope Dan will not be angry.


----------



## cmeisenzahl (Mar 10, 2006)

Wonderful photography!


----------



## cummje (Sep 17, 2007)

jbdan said:


> It's hard to put into words, especially since I have not handled a 033, but I will try best I can. I don't know of anyone here who have owned both....I'm sure there is someone though. I own the 021 so I'm biased.
> 
> This is based on 033 owners reviews of the watch and pictures I look at so take this with a grain of salt.
> 
> The 021 takes fit and finish to another level over the 033. The 021 dial is "enamel like" vs the matte finish of the 033. It has major depth. The 021 indices have a texture finish on the top. The 021 case is full of angles with polished and brushed finishes that are very precise. The bracelet on the 021 is very nice, I'm told the same, sans the clasp, as the MM300. The hands on the 021 are highly polished and the watch is extremely legible in all but the darkest of conditions.


Aaaaaaaaaahhhh, this is what I wanted to read. Wow, your pictures are impressive and beautiful. You've captured details of the watch I hadn't been able to see in other pictures. Simply stunning.

I suspected the difference to be largely a finish issue and I kinda felt that way when looking at pics, but wasn't sure. It's interesting to look at the case on the 21. The lugs are angled down rather sharply (no swoopily curved like other Seikos) really similarly to my Ti Samurai...which is a detail I like because it makes the case look more oval in the right light and puts the focus on the dial. And the indices...another detail I hadn't noticed in other pictures. Stunning. Thanks for the info. I'm gonna have to see if I can find one when I head up to Tokyo!

P.S. I live in Okinawa, so getting up to Tokyo is a rare treat. In-country flights are expensive!


----------



## cummje (Sep 17, 2007)

nhoJ said:


> Sometimes it is difficult to determine value just be checking off boxes of features. At some point, the proof is in the pudding and the price increases just by incremental improvements in the details of finishing or Seiko just thinks that a model can command a particular price.
> 
> Dan left out my favorite picture. I use this as my desktop and it does not lose any resolution with the increased size.


Absolutely. The two watches look similar on paper, so that's why I was curious. I think they're both nice, but I couldn't help but feel that the 33 is less finished, but wasn't sure. After seeing Dan's pictures (how did I miss those on my searches???) I can see details I didn't see in other pictures. They've managed to sell me too! I can't wait to hold this watch in a week!


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying the 021 bracelet John I've read so much literature on this watch before I purchased it and after reading it all I thought I was going to get a completely hand enameled hand finished watch down to the hand polished hands :-d
(**for clarification the watch is not hand finished that I am aware of)

Sn00p you can use any photo of mine however you want to! 

GL OP let us know your impressions after you handle one ... have a fun & safe trip!

After owning several recent Omega's (which I love), I have really begun to see some of the incredible value and workmanship that goes into various Japan models.

Don't tell anyone, but imo the SARB 021 could sell for twice what Seiko charges....and people who were in the know, would still buy it. We are always looking for a deal!


----------



## SOS (Jul 19, 2007)

Your photography has me sold.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

I reckon this thread may generate a few SARB021 sales. What a great looking watch.


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

jason_recliner said:


> I reckon this thread may generate a few SARB021 sales. What a great looking watch.


lol. It is a good looking piece thx |>


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

jason_recliner said:


> I reckon this thread may generate a few SARB021 sales. What a great looking watch.


Is "I reckon" a common phrase in Australia?

I didn't think it made it vary far outside the South East US. I only hear that phase from transplants here outside NYC.


----------



## Zymeth (Jan 19, 2009)

I think Dan is going to sell another SARB021 for Seiko again. Probably I am going to get mine by next week.


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

You know what they say about a picture....yeah!! Plz share with us if you decide to get it and let me know what you think about it.


----------



## SSJChar (Feb 14, 2010)

I really really like the case and strap of the sarb021, but i really like the more simple dial and lumed hands of the sarb033. if only they combined them into a new model.


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

jbdan said:


> ...
> Here are a few pics and I hope this helps. You can PM fellow member "watcholic" who owns the 035 or do a search here.... he has some outstanding pics of it. Enjoy your trip!


jbdan, your SARB021 pics are truly works of art. Always beautifully captured. :-!:-!

Not to intrude, here's a pic of the off-white version of the SARB033, the SARB035:










Update: A couple more shots of the SARB035:


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Never intruding  I specifically recommended cummje to PM you about the 033 as I've seen your artful pics of it and to get your impressions as he was/is considering both models. Our pic styles are very similar and it's a joy to view your photos. |>



watcholic said:


> jbdan, your SARB021 pics are truly works of art. Always beautifully captured. :-!:-!
> 
> Not to intrude, here's a pic of the off-white version of the SARB033, the SARB035:


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

jbdan said:


> Never intruding  I specifically recommended cummje to PM you about the 033 as I've seen your artful pics of it and to get your impressions as he was/is considering both models. Our pic styles are very similar and it's a joy to view your photos. |>


My impression is that once you get your hands on a SARB, you can hardly get your hands off it.

jbdan, our picture styles look similar because I'm trying to follow your many good examples. So far, my picture quality is nowhere near your professional level. I still have a lot to learn from you. Many thanks for your inspirations. :-!


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

watcholic said:


> My impression is that once you get your hands on a SARB, you can hardly get your hands off it.
> 
> jbdan, our picture styles look similar because I'm trying to follow your many good examples. So far, my picture quality is nowhere near your professional level. I still have a lot to learn from you. Many thanks for your inspirations. :-!


Nice of you to say, but I think they are equal in every way! Thanks for the kind words photography is definitely a passion of mine and enjoyed just as much if not more than watches :-!


----------



## bufo (Jun 6, 2010)

jbdan, wow!! your photos of the sarb021 are breathtaking. Do you have some kind of photography portfolio that you don't sharing?

I've been trolling the boards the last couple of days... I'm really loving these Seikos.


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

bufo said:


> jbdan, wow!! your photos of the sarb021 are breathtaking. Do you have some kind of photography portfolio that you don't sharing?
> 
> I've been trolling the boards the last couple of days... I'm really loving these Seikos.


No I'm just a hobbyist thanks for your kind words it's a lot of fun taking watch pics I never knew it would be so much fun! You can visit my photobucket page if you'd like I have a lot of watch pics there just click here ---> JBDAN


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 27, 2008)

*In defense of the SARB033*

Hello Lads.

It sounds like you've made up your mind. The '21 is a gorgeous piece - go for it and enjoy it!

But this gives me the opportunity to discuss my newest beauty, the SARB33 (not that it takes much provocation). ;-)

From the pics, it does look indeed like the 21 has more finishing. However - for me personally - were they the same price, I would still have taken the 33. I love its simplicity, its classic styling, its conservative nature. To me, it's pure Japanese 'old school,' and this is exactly what I wanted for this purchase. The 21, to my eyes at least, is very 'fancy' - which is not a bad thing, but I wanted simplicity. And I got it. And I LOVE it. See the stock pic below:










On the right (crown) side, notice the ridge that runs along the side of the watch. How cool of Seiko to to this. It's an intricate little touch that separates the brushing on top from the polishing below, giving the case depth and a 'layered' look. It's also Seiko's way of saying "you see? We could have put more details into this watch - but we chose not to." I also love how the watch has no crown guards. It's retro and cool-looking, and accentuates the big proud-looking crown.

I also love the simple indices and the dauphine hands. For me, these were the biggest factor that pushed me away from the 21 and toward the 33. Also, I'm not sure about the dial on the 21, but the 33 has that intriguing quirk of turning brown in direct sunlight. Does the 21 do this? I have no idea. I also have no idea if this was 'intentional' or not on Seiko's part, but I'm guessing it was.

If I could steal one element from the 21 and transplant it onto my 33, it would be on the bracelet. I love how the center row of links on the 21 are edged with polished caps. That's a _very_ nice detail. But I have to assume that Seiko chose not to do this on the 33, opting instead for a stripped-down simplicity.

Boy, do I love my SARB33!

Enjoy the '21! If that's the watch that sings to you, then you made the right decision. :-!


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: In defense of the SARB033*



Cobalt said:


> I also love the simple indices and the dauphine hands. For me, these were the biggest factor that pushed me away from the 21 and toward the 33. Also, I'm not sure about the dial on the 21, but the 33 has that intriguing quirk of turning brown in direct sunlight. Does the 21 do this? I have no idea. I also have no idea if this was 'intentional' or not on Seiko's part, but I'm guessing it was.


Yeah....glossy black pool of ink in regular interior lighting and then changes to a matte dark brown in direct sunlight. I have no idea how it happens or if it was intentional or a "happy accident" as Bob Ross used to say.


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: In defense of the SARB033*



nhoJ said:


> Yeah....glossy black pool of ink in regular interior lighting and then changes to a matte dark brown in direct sunlight. I have no idea how it happens or if it was intentional or a "happy accident" as Bob Ross used to say.


Hey John, brilliant minds think alike. I used to love watching Bob Ross create! Is he still on? Watching him paint is better relaxation than a dram of Macallan scotch. What a great guy.

Hmmm....maybe his episodes are on YouTube? Think I'll check it out.


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: In defense of the SARB033*

Sorry to revive an old thread but I just wanted to thank jbdan for his beautiful photos of the SARB021. I ended up purchasing one from Seiya over the weekend and it's already on its way to Canada!


----------



## debito (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: In defense of the SARB033*

I will definitely be buying one of these (probably the SARB035) this summer. Love them to bits.

(Bob Ross died more than ten years ago)


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: In defense of the SARB033*



chickenlittle said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread but I just wanted to thank jbdan for his beautiful photos of the SARB021. I ended up purchasing one from Seiya over the weekend and it's already on its way to Canada!


jbdan is sadly missed around here. i dunno what happened but he stopped posting a while ago which is a shame as his posts and photos were always illuminating


----------



## Kinetic2014 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: In defense of the SARB033*

Hi just my first post to say that I just purchased my first automatic watch - SARB021 - based on the pics in this thread (as well as some subsequent research).

Very excited (and a bit nervous, cost price was significant for me), can't wait to receive it! Purchased from Chino. Looks like the model has been discontinued.

Anyway, just thought I'd mention


----------

